# youth turkey gun???



## beardsnbones (Mar 18, 2012)

Were looking at getting a youth model 20 ga, thinking about a new england firearms single shot. What do yall think are the best?


----------



## Dupree (Mar 18, 2012)

I would go with an 870 or Mossberg 500. They are reasonably priced and could double as a dove, squirrel, and duck gun.


----------



## deast1988 (Mar 18, 2012)

I read some articles about introducing kids to the outdoors. If its for your kid pick the ones you like most. 870 20gas 500 20gas and 1187 20gas. Then have the said child pick the gun he or she likes the most. Makes it a little more interesting for the kid when he or she knows this is the gun they choose to shoot or hunt with. But in the end you choose the options that you thought were right for your kid. By giving him the choices to choose from you liked. Good Luck.


----------



## dannybuck (Mar 18, 2012)

Got my boy a Mossberg 20 gauge. Has a stock extension so he can use it for a while, or if I want to sneak it out.


----------



## donald-f (Mar 18, 2012)

I think the mossberg would be a better choice over a New England single shot. With mossberg you have 3 shots or you can load it as a single shot to start. You also have different chokes to choose from for different game.


----------



## icdedturkes (Mar 18, 2012)

Nothing wrong with a H and R for a youth. Get the youth model with interchangeable chokes and she will be a shooter.. You can also add weight to the buttstock if the recoil is bad.. Plus on the frame you can buy a rifle barrel to later suit him, or a pistol grip stock to further reduce recoil.


----------



## Dallen92 (Mar 18, 2012)

mossberg 500 bantam series in 20 gauge are great guns that are light and not too expensive.  I have one with a undertaker choke and shoot federal heavyweight 7s and they shoot awesome out to 50 yards.


----------



## gblrklr (Mar 18, 2012)

The only problem with the single shots and kids is the hammer.  It can be difficult for them to cock and to make it safe if the shot doesn't happen.  A pump, if is in the price range you are looking for, would probably be a better choice.


----------



## Kwaksmoka (Mar 18, 2012)

I would think about getting the 1187 or 870, very versatile guns. My dad wanted to get me a single shot when i was growing up, ended up finding a deal on a Rem 1100. I still shoot it today 25 years later at everything, doves, turkeys, rabits, skeet field etc. I do have a single shot and it rarely sees the light of day. I'm sure there's nothing wrong with the Moss I just don't have any expeirence with them!


----------



## georgia_home (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm with Kwak.

IMHO. It comes down to your budget. It you have go gas, 1187 or similar. If money is tight, 870 or similar.

Only as a last resort would I recommend the single shot. (my first gun, ever, has an H&R topper. Money was tight, I loved it, but will do as I suggested when my son is ready)



Kwaksmoka said:


> I would think about getting the 1187 or 870, very versatile guns. My dad wanted to get me a single shot when i was growing up, ended up finding a deal on a Rem 1100. I still shoot it today 25 years later at everything, doves, turkeys, rabits, skeet field etc. I do have a single shot and it rarely sees the light of day. I'm sure there's nothing wrong with the Moss I just don't have any expeirence with them!


----------



## beardsnbones (Mar 19, 2012)

the versatility of a pump would be great, just thinkin single shot to be a little easier on the budget.  a first gun is something you dont want to skimp on though.  may pull the old stevens 20 out of the safe and let him shoot it first just to see how he likes it...talk about tough decisions


----------



## bone2112 (Mar 19, 2012)

Rem 11-87 youth. Full camo. Hevi 13 3" #5 with a hevi shot turkey choke and tri tru glow front and rear sight.


----------



## badcreek (Mar 19, 2012)

Weatherby SA-08 20ga. semi auto. It is an awesome youth gun and reasonably priced for a semi-auto. I also have the mossberg 500 youth with the adjustable stock and it is not even close to the quality of the SA-08.


----------



## BERN (Mar 19, 2012)

The advantage to the single shot for a kid is that once the firearm is discharged it is done. In a turkey hunting scenario this is safer for the child and yourself. With everyone excited lots of stuff can happen. 

Kids most likely have not developed the shooting skill to pull of a follow up shot on a turkey.

The single shot is a time honored tradition. It will last forever so he/she can pass it on in 20-30 years. Don't let anyone tell you they can't be used for anything else. They are excellent squirrel guns for one. When I was 16 I killed more doves with my 20ga single than my buddy did with his 1100 during one outing.


----------



## Big Doe Down (Mar 19, 2012)

My first gun other than a 22 was a single shot 243, and also a single shot 20ga that I both got when I was 7. I'll agree that a single shot is a very safe gun when introducing a kid to a deer/turkey killing caliber, but I will say that I don't think it's a great choice. Those darn things kick like a mule and really aren't good for much when your kid gets good enough with it, they will want something that shoots for than once anyways. I did kill a few deer with my 243, and took the shotgun on a few dove/quail hunts. But as soon as I was capable of shooting safely and properly on my own, I wanted a pump or semi-auto shotgun. 

I'd rather just start my children out with a youth pump or autoloading shotgun then a singleshot that will kick them so bad that it might scare them away from shooting. But I will say that it is without a doubt the safest bet because after they pull the trigger once they're done until you advise them to load it again. 

When I was 11 my dad gave me an Escort AS Youth semi-auto 20ga. That gun shot like a dream, I just outgrew it and sold it to buy a full sized gun. I'd definitely check those out, or go with a youth model pump as mentioned above. This will definitely be the route that I take when I have kids and introduce them to shooting.


----------



## Gaswamp (Mar 19, 2012)

beardsnbones said:


> the versatility of a pump would be great, just thinkin single shot to be a little easier on the budget.  a first gun is something you dont want to skimp on though.  may pull the old stevens 20 out of the safe and let him shoot it first just to see how he likes it...talk about tough decisions



That ole Stevens single shot would make a fine dedicated turkey gun, especially if it had a little work done on it.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Mar 19, 2012)

May be a kids gun but I'm an adult and my main turkey gun is a reworked NEF 20 gauge. It's light, accurate, and patterns better than most 12 gauges I've seen.


----------



## wpeels (Mar 20, 2012)

mossberg 500 20 ga


----------



## tkyklr1 (Mar 20, 2012)

Cant go wrong with an 870 good all around gun.


----------



## Kewanee Girl (Mar 21, 2012)

My husband bought my boys and I a Mossberg 500 20 gauge bantam. It's great, because it's adjustable. He made this an even better gun by adding a Tru Glo Red Dot Gobble Stopper scope and a Gobbler Max choke.


----------



## BASS1FUN (Mar 21, 2012)

Mossberg 500 20ga


----------



## sman (Mar 21, 2012)

I bought my son a Mossberg Bantam.  Put a Try glo open red dot on it and a sims recoil pad.  He is shooting Fed HW #7 2 3/4".  Also made him a pvc stand to steady his gun.  The red dot and pvc stand have made a ton of difference.  He is nailing targets.
The stand is about 20" long and has legs to keep it from falling over.


----------



## JABBO (Mar 21, 2012)

Only give them 1 shell. Then its exactly the same. And they could still go dove,quail,duck, or any other hunting.



BERN said:


> The advantage to the single shot for a kid is that once the firearm is discharged it is done. In a turkey hunting scenario this is safer for the child and yourself. With everyone excited lots of stuff can happen.
> 
> Kids most likely have not developed the shooting skill to pull of a follow up shot on a turkey.
> 
> The single shot is a time honored tradition. It will last forever so he/she can pass it on in 20-30 years. Don't let anyone tell you they can't be used for anything else. They are excellent squirrel guns for one. When I was 16 I killed more doves with my 20ga single than my buddy did with his 1100 during one outing.


----------



## deebo (Mar 21, 2012)

The Mossberg 500 Bantum and Superbantum (Youth Models) come equipped as a single shot.  You have to take the plug out and cut it down to the normal 9 inch plug and reinsert before it will hold 3 shells.  When I bought my kids one a few weeks back, I couldn't figure out why it would only take one shell.  Guess I should have read the manual first!


----------



## elfiii (Mar 21, 2012)

Another vote for the Remingtons - 870 (inexpensive, reliable, and a killing machine) 1100, or 11-87. When he grows up you can swap the stock out for an adult stock and cruise on.


----------



## tony2001577 (Mar 21, 2012)

elfiii said:


> Another vote for the Remingtons - 870 (inexpensive, reliable, and a killing machine) 1100, or 11-87. When he grows up you can swap the stock out for an adult stock and cruise on.



One more vote for the 870 , my son is 12 and has been using his 870 20 ga for a few years now for ducks and turkey .


----------

